# A local car wash refused to service the 370z.



## genrus1 (Oct 29, 2008)

F.Y.I., Apparently the 370z is unable to be pulled through a "wheel roller automated car wash" due to ground clearance. Possible valance damage could occur.


----------



## darkROAM_1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Meh I took mine through a brushless one in Texas at a gas station and it went through fine. But that's a drive through, not a "roller" I guess.


----------



## Car Doctors Of Westc (Oct 23, 2012)

They didn't want to damage such a beautiful car!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I used to work at a car wash, I know what they can do to a vehicle... I hand wash mine


----------

